
How to make application scalable? - lamer_lame
Hi, I am a junior software engineer and I have been searching about how to make application scalable that thousands of user can use it without facing any issue? Everywhere I read has some things like use cdn, program your application in such a way etc but I think I am not getting it. Can anyone tell me in a bit detail and using real time system, like how you will program your system, what programming language will be preferred, what will be the architecture (I have only used MVC) and I think if I will use MVC all the time, of course I am wrong but I don&#x27;t think of any other pssible architecture because I never had any use case??? Can anyone explain me..
======
ankurdhama
MVC like architectures have nothing to do with scalability. Scalability is the
approach that you will need to take when your application concurrent requests
grows such that the existing system is not able to handle these new requests
load. The idea of a load balancer is one such approach for scalability. You
will have to also think about how would you scale your database as the
requests increases the database requests will also increase. There are some
general guidelines you can follow but overall the best approach comes from
what are the computational requirements of your particular application.

